# ruido en bajo fender



## NESTOR (Sep 7, 2007)

hola, tengo un bajo fender 5 cuerdas, tiene tres potenciometros, cuando abro el del brillo se escucha un ruido muy molesto en los parlantes y tengo que cerrarlo,
el ruido es como cuando uno toca la punta de un plug con el volumen arriba del amplificador
y daña todos los demas sonidos que estan conectados en la consola,


----------



## RUDA (Sep 7, 2007)

Hola lo más probable es que tengas que cambiar el pote, pero antes debes revisar el anclaje de las soldaduras, si se solto la masa tambien da ese tipo de ruidos...........Ruda.


----------



## danialar (Oct 14, 2007)

yo tengo un bajo washburn y le pasa lo mismo resulta que lo abri y estaba dessoldada la masa. la conecte y resulta que tengo el mismo problema no se que hecer ayuda porfavor


----------



## tiopepe123 (Oct 14, 2007)

Si solo pasa cuando mueves el potenciometro, cuando ajustamos, una solucion es lubricar el potenciometro por dentro, se puede hacer con CRC que es especial para contactos o el tipico aceite lubricante antichirridos tipo 3 en 1 en forma de spray.

Normalmente en los potenciometros hay algun ajujerito en las paitllas de soldadura por ahi meter la canula y inmeditamente mueves en vaiven el pote para que los residuos de porqueria fluyan al exterior de la zona de contacto.


----------



## FavioS35 (Nov 10, 2009)

tambien para eliminar al maximo el ruido, deben "blindar" las pastillas y la parte donde van los potenciometros de volumen y tono, deben forrar los bordes con una lamina de cobre y para los potenciometros, seria mas practico, usar una placa de aluminio..., con todo esto, el ruido que se genere, solo dependera de la calidad de la pastilla


----------



## jorge morales (Nov 10, 2009)

habria que verificar tambien si la pista del circuito impreso del circuito, no este rota.


----------



## maxitenia (Nov 12, 2009)

Una pregunta, ¿el ruido lo hace en todos los equipos o en uno solo?
Porque puede ser que el equipo no tenga la conexion a tierra necesaria, por eso el ruido.


----------

